# first water mix



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

*first water mix - question*

Hi guys,

Tried today my first water mix and here is the question:

I did it at 11AM and put inside heater and power head, but until now (7 PM) there is salt dust on the bottom of the tank. Is it normal?
Thanks

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

I doubt that it's salt dust. Probably is something else that is in the tank. Is your tank bare-bottomed (no sand bed)? Anything else in the tank yet (dead rock, etc.)?


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

What type of salt? Are you using air as well? What is the salinity of the mix?


----------



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

Is the powerhead moving the bottom around?

Odd


----------



## rrobbiiee (Dec 4, 2010)

This happens to me too if I don't hand mix the salt enough, even if I use a heater and powerhead...


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

This is a "Sera Premium" salt. Salinity is in the norm. The tank is bare-bottomed and nothing is there. The Power head is not moving around and no air.
Will try to mix it more today.
Thanks

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

Point the power head to the bottom of your tank You using RO/DI water or Tap? How old is the salt?


----------



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

I use a heater and a powerhead to mix, but i find that i need to move around the powerhead ever 30 minutes or so to get all the salt... or else there is pockets of undissolved salt


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

UnderTheSea said:


> Point the power head to the bottom of your tank You using RO/DI water or Tap? How old is the salt?


Good idea. I did as you say. I am suing the tap and age of the salt I do not know. Got it with the tank from ther member here. Is it important?

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

It is not necessarily the age of the salt but the amount of moisture and contaminates that can get in the bucket over time. Is there any clumps? Is there a recommended water for this salt? I have found that with tap water, Instant Ocean takes longer to dissolve over RO/DI water. I do not use tap but do have some of our customers that do and have had this issue. It is also common practice and recommended by most salt manufacturers to aerate as well.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Thanks guys. advices accepted

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------

